

The Truth about Terms and Conditions - donal_cahalane
http://www.broadsheet.ie/2011/07/18/terms-and-conditions/

======
bxc
Yesterday I accidentally browsed the terms and conditions of galois.com and
discovered that I'm not authorised to view their website without a written
licence (as I have a professional interest in their area of business and my
viewing of their site is not personal and/or non-commercial). I've written to
them asking for a licence as I don't want to fall foul of UK laws that might
put me in prison for 2 years for accessing their servers without permission.

